# Anyone ridden both a C50 and Look 585?



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

Has anyone had the chance to test both of these bikes? I have ridden alot of bikes the past year in a demo situation (more than 50 miles over a couple of rides) and these were the bikes I was able to test:Fondriest Carbon Lex, Cannondale Six13, Pinarello F4:13, Pinarello Dogma, Look 585. I liked the Look the best-it has an incredible feel of stiffness under acceleration and smoothness on rough roads. Plus, handling is simply spot-on. The only bike I haven't been able to test is the C50. 

I would love to hear from somebody who has ridden both the 585 and C50, and if they could compare/contrast the two. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I've test-ridden both. Here are my strictly subjective impressions: The C50 handled far more deliberately than the Look 585, NTTAWWT. The Colnago's ride was even softer and more pillow-like than the Look's. Acceleration and snap were about equal. They're both business jets of the highest order. I wouldn't kick either out of bed.


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

Mapei has it just about right. If you're going to be on the bike for really long periods of time(centuries) the C50 wins that fight. The 585's very nice, but the C50 is a true joy.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

FWIW, I rode both along with a Scott, Bianchi and Orbea (couldn't find any Pinarello). Went with the C50. I was able to take the Look and Colnago out for extended rides in advance and the C50 rode the best for me. So much better on a long ride...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

chuckice said:


> FWIW, I rode both along with a Scott, Bianchi and Orbea (couldn't find any Pinarello). Went with the C50. I was able to take the Look and Colnago out for extended rides in advance and the C50 rode the best for me. So much better on a long ride...


Charles,

What kind of camera equipment do you use? Very nice pics.


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

ballmon said:


> Mapei has it just about right. If you're going to be on the bike for really long periods of time(centuries) the C50 wins that fight. The 585's very nice, but the C50 is a true joy.


Intersting. It sounds to me like the 585 is a slightly snappier race bike, the C50 a slightly more relaxed, comfortable bike (more like the 481SL). Makes sense that many of the Milram riders will be on the stiffer Cristallo. The 585 is the best accelerating bike I have ever ridden, and one of the most comfortable: I guess it just comes down to preference. I ride up to 15 hours per week, average ride is about 2 hours, and I have never done a century (except in a stage race where they made us ride that far). The longest training ride I usually do has about 6000 feet of climbing over 4 hours (just over 80 miles) and my typical "long" ride of the week is a 3 hour, 65-mile affair with about 3000 feet of gradual climbing. I will be racing my CAAD8 most of the time. With that in mind, I could probably go either way (585 or C50) and be happy. I have to say that the clearance price Mike has on right now is tempting. Thanks for the input so far!


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*try Time VXR(S)*



dawgcatching said:


> Intersting. It sounds to me like the 585 is a slightly snappier race bike, the C50 a slightly more relaxed, comfortable bike (more like the 481SL). Makes sense that many of the Milram riders will be on the stiffer Cristallo. The 585 is the best accelerating bike I have ever ridden, and one of the most comfortable: I guess it just comes down to preference. I ride up to 15 hours per week, average ride is about 2 hours, and I have never done a century (except in a stage race where they made us ride that far). The longest training ride I usually do has about 6000 feet of climbing over 4 hours (just over 80 miles) and my typical "long" ride of the week is a 3 hour, 65-mile affair with about 3000 feet of gradual climbing. I will be racing my CAAD8 most of the time. With that in mind, I could probably go either way (585 or C50) and be happy. I have to say that the clearance price Mike has on right now is tempting. Thanks for the input so far!


I am told by those who have ridden all of the above that Time VXR module (i.e. Time top end frame but with a regular seat post) is one of the most comfortable all-day road bikes on this planet as well as top sprinter, just ask Tom Boonen 8^). You may wish to test it before you commit your hard earned on C-50 (which is fine machine, I am sure).


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

For sprinting or stiffness I'd take the C-50 over a Time any day. Boonen rides reinforced frames for extra stiffness so it's not an equivalent comparison to a stock model.


----------



## FinaEstampa (Mar 2, 2005)

divve said:


> For sprinting or stiffness I'd take the C-50 over a Time any day. Boonen rides reinforced frames for extra stiffness so it's not an equivalent comparison to a stock model.


I've heard the same from reliable sources...


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I've had both. to me, the 585 is quicker in accelaration and steering. not to say it's stiffer, because it's very comfortable, it feels latterly stiffer. the c-50 has a slacker headtube (71.8), along with a longer wheelbase, so it doesn't feel as twitchey. None is better, just different. Anyway you go, you'll be happy.


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

Okay, thanks. Even though I just would love to have a C50, the price puts me off a bit, and my 585 is already the most comfortable bike I have owned. I should just hold off until now, and save my $.


----------

